# Can someone photoshop this...



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to help a friend who wants to make a canvas of the welsh flag. However, he'd like the dragon itself to be silver, the bottom half of the background black and a different colour for the top half of the background. He's unsure colour would work with this combination, and if anyone could photoshop a welsh flag to how they'd do it and give some advice, i'd be most grateful.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

could someone just turn the dragon silver for me? thanks


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Any good, let me know if you want different colours.

Maxtor.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

could you change the green to the same colour as i have above? Thanks for your help - its really appreciated!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Maxtor.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks alot mate


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain again Maxtor, but one final touch that would really help me is if you could turn the dragon itself into a metalic silver colour, as appose to this grey. Thanks alot for your help mate, got no idea how much its appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

If anyone could lend a hand and change the dragon to a metallic silver colour would really appreciate it!! thanks


----------

